# It's A Bird! It's A Plane!



## Channahs (Dec 31, 2014)

NO! It's Super Barry!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 31, 2014)

That's funny!!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 31, 2014)

Able to poop on tall building in a single bound!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dumpy lifts me in the air and calls me "Super Bun", but he has never put a cape on me. Don't think I'd like the cape...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 8, 2015)

Tee hee!


----------

